# saanen & toggenburg udder pics plz



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all.. i have a saanen x toggenburg ff that is due to kid next month. shes starting to get a nice lil udder on her.. just wondering if anyone had any pics so i can get a ruff idea on the size hers will get.
thanks


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.huricanepm.com should have some pictures of Togg udders, I dont know if she has any updated Saane pictures yet. You might also check out http://www.isdga.com and http://www.tvdga.org -they might have some udder pics under their show results page.


----------

